# How to measuring v-Bits degree? Please Help



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi guys.
Please can i ask something!
I have a V-Bit i want to know what's the degree of my v-bit!

How to measuring to know the degree of the V-Bit?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the angle of the cutter to the center line of the bit or the angle of both cutters to each other divided by two..
that looks to be a 45°...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Get a cheap 30, 60, 90 triangle. If it matches the small end a 30 deg.....

If it doesn't match any it's a 45.

That picture looks like a 90 to me


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

maybe this will explain it better...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> That picture looks like a 90 to me


yes, you are right, as a veining bit it's a 90°...
as a chamfering bit it's a 45°....


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks a lot for you all.
But unfortunately I do not understand what you mean because I'm beginning to use V-Bits.

Please draw on this picture the method of measuring V-Bits by vernier caliper or by another tools of measuring, or gives me videos that explain what i want to me clearly, because i'm beginner using V-Bits and i do not have any idea to measuring V-Bits degree.

Again thanks a lot guys, for your replies  happy have good friends here


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The triangle method I suggested first is the quick and easy way.

The image shows the technical way


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

kp91 said:


> The triangle method I suggested first is the quick and easy way.
> 
> The image shows the technical way


Thanks a lot Stick486.
i wasn't saw your first picture maybe internet issue!
I understand now how to make measuring, but i have a last question please is there have tools that allows me to measuring the degree of the small things?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here... (and there are many variations of these)..
degree angle gauge...
one thing you'll find is that cheap offshore (aka chinese) bits vary a lot as where the USA/European bits are right on...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

one of these will work too...

.


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks a lot to all gives me a good information.
i create an example for beginners to measuring degree of the V-Bits in CorelDraw.
Note:I using CorelDraw X7.


----------

